# Eliminator EF1000



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I got an eliminator ef1000 this year and it works great with the manual fog button. However, if I connect one of the spirit fog timers, it does not work at all. Manual on the remote does not work, timer button does not work, nothing. Unplug that and plug the manual button that came with the fog machine and voila - FOG.

I have tried 2 of the spirit timers and they work on my other fog machines, just not this one. Anyone know of a timer that will work with the Eliminator EF-1000? Manufacturer was useless, they said any timer should work. I just don't want to go out and keep buying timers to eventually find one that works.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, so I went home at lunch and tried something that I read somewhere on the internet. Change the polarity of the wires going to the timer. This worked, but only for the manual button, not the timer button. Back to square one


----------



## shewmaker (Oct 21, 2010)

*timers*

eliminator makes a timer for it but i cant find one anywhere all sold out. does any one know of a differnt brand that is compatiable:jol:


----------



## shewmaker (Oct 21, 2010)

*timers*

i know the timers from target dont work for the eliminator i tried them


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd check DJ suppliers online for a remote for it. Right now people are hitting Halloween specific & party specific websites for foggers and supplies but most people don't think about other industries that use them- check there- they likely won't be sold out if they sell them.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I called the manufacturer again yesterday who gave me the name of 3 different vendors that recently purchased a large stock of the eliminator timers. Every one of them is sold out. 2 if them were lighting and DJ places. Guess I will just use it next year.


----------

